# Kultura > Letërsia shqiptare > Ditari i meditimeve >  Treni i fundit!

## Poeti

Sot jam jasht vehtes!
Me duket sikur toka me rreshqet nder kembe dhe sikur askund nuk vate as vije!
 Jam nga kjo jete i zhgenjyer!
 Ne te gjitha anet shoh vetem ngjyra te zeza, fytyra te merrolura dhe maska, kudo maska ne uniforma....

----------


## Altina

Shohe qarte e me qarte 
dhe vuaj thelle e me thelle......

----------


## "KINGU-1"

*"klimthe e shekullit te ri
qe zemren ma ke mbyrthyer me vuatje
lotet me dalin si nje femij
kujtimin tend e hudha tutje"*

----------


## Poeti

Ne kete nate ku erresira mbulon dheun, shpirtin tim e ka mbuluar nje vello pis e zeze, me e zeze se nata!!
 Jam ne fundin e fuqive dhe nuk i bej dot balle asaj qe quhet zhgenjim me jeten!!
 Sonte jam edhe me afer vdekjes se nje nate me pare dhe nuk dua e nuk mundem dot ti rezistoj!!

----------


## Florida Piku

Me vjen keq qe ke rene ne pesimizem dhe nuk e kuptova dot arsyen..Te ka lene e dashura apo i dashuri? Nese eshte ky shqetesimi nuk ke pse ta vrasesh kaq shume mendjen se jeta eshte e mbushur plot me supriza dhe gjera te bukura nuk ja vlen te vuash kaq shume ..Nese ke ndonje hall tjeter atehere te kerkoj falje po te jap nje keshill nga ana ime  :macka: eten merre ashtu si te vjen : Njehere duke qeshur dhe njeher duke qare : sepse askush nuk te ndihmon dot ne ate qe te ndodh veç vetes....

----------


## vana

Edhe une nuk e kuptova arsyen per te cilen je ne kete gjendje depresive, me vjen shume keq! Por mos u merzit shume gjera rrugullohen.... E di qe keto keshilla te duken pa vlere, dhe i vetmi njeri qe mund ti zgjedhi, ashtu sic tha edhe Florida je ti! 
Gjitha te mirat!

----------


## Altina

E di, keto jane gjendje qe te gjithe i kalojne.
Mund te marresh shume keshilla dhe mbeshtjetje, por drita e vertete qendron brenda teje....
Dhe mos u trishto do ta gjesh, ka dhe ajo kohen e vete...
Nuk te them "me vjen keq per ty", tek ty s'ka vend per keqardhje...

----------


## Poeti

Shiu,shiu, shiu....dhe vetem shiu!
Me duket sikur te gjithe lotet e botes jane mbledhur dhe derdhen mbi koken time, me behet se edhe lumenjet kane ndryshuar rrjedhen dhe kalojne permes syve te mi!
O zot me ndihmo qe lotet e mi te mos e vershojne boten!??

----------


## |-|e|\|a

> _Postuar më parë nga Altina_ 
> *
> Nuk te them "me vjen keq per ty", tek ty s'ka vend per keqardhje...*


ne fakt sapo e the...

............

fundi le t`i dal botes, vec ti mos ndal vershimin e fjales-lot.

----------


## Poeti

Fundi i botes padyshim do te vije!!
E une jam ne trenin qe leviz drejte humneres, edhepse ne vagonin e fundit te tije, megjithate drejt fundit bashk me boten shkoj!
 Rrjedhen e loteve-fjaleve nuk e ndali dot,por e di se lotet dhe vuajtja eshte e kote!!!

----------


## Poeti

Nje shkendi, nje rreze , nje drite.... mundohet te shperthen vellon e trashe te mugetires, te depertoj gjer tek zemra ime e zhuritur, mundohet qe nga koka ime dhe te largoj erresiren, te nxe vend kembekryq aty ku edhe me tutje ka nate dhe me shkelqimin e saj te ndez zjarin e dashurise qe aq shume me mungon!!!!
  Une , bashk me ju dhe me ndihmen tuaj shpresoj dhe besoj se do te ia dale. Ju falemnderit per te gjitha!!!!

----------


## Brari

Poet ..sipas deshires tende erdha e te lexova..

Shum lot i gjeta ne ty..e kte e dallova ne shamijat  e laguna qe i mban ne xhepat e pantollve..
E paske nji hall a shum halle..
Dhe shoqet ktu te kan lexue e kan shpreh keq ardhje dhe solidaritet me ty por.. dhe ti hapju shoqnise sepse dhe ato spo din cka me te than..

Ku kje dhima ku kje zori
Qe ty djal lotet ti nxorri..
A dashnija t'ka molis
A per pun te atdhetaris
Ti mor djal  diell nuk shiqon
E ke shti kryt nen jorgon
Ke myll der ke myll dritare
E n'kafiqe spo shkon fare
Me taku me fol me shok
mos u ba ti i dertit rob
A mos lufta la pasoja
N'fisin tand nder ato troja
A ndoj vajz zemren ta theu
Hape gojen o burr dheu
Se me gjindje kalon halli
Sikur boren maje t 'mali
E shkrin dielli i pranveres
edhe na me njeni tjetrin
I perballojm  dertet e jetes..


qashtu..

----------


## Poeti

Miku i nderuar Brari!
Faleminderit per viziten ne temat e mia te hapura ketu.
 Vertete kam hall te madh dhe kete hall nuk mund ta ndaj dote me askend? 
Ashtu sikur thone miket e mia Altina,Vana dhe Florida une jam ai i cili duhet dhe mundet ta ndryshoj kahun e rrjedhes se jetes, une dhe askush tjeter. Kam konsiderate per angazhimin tuaj dhe ndihmen qe me ofroni!

----------


## Poeti

Sonte vertete asgje nuk me shkon!!
As edhe fjalet nuk me kane kuptim!
Jeten e kam sikur ferr
E shpirtin te vetmuar-jetim!
Miqt i bej armiq
Ata qe i desha, i urrej
Dhe te tere kete strumbullar vuajtjesh
Nuk ka askujt qe te ia rrfej!

----------


## Poeti

Ne jeten time ka shuem batica dhe zbatica, por kjo qe sot po perjetoj eshte pika e fundit e zbatices!
  Vetmia po me vret dhe sketerra me han, me perpine te terin!
  Ndihme nuk me jep askush , vetem sa me shtyjne edhe me shume drejte humneres!?
  Valle cfare po ndodh me mua??? Din kush te me tregoje??Ka kush skjarim per gjendjen time !!???

----------


## vana

Po nuk na the c'far po te ndodh, askush nuk eshte ne gjendje te te ndihmoj, ke shkruajtur per vuajtjen tende por per arsyen s'behet fjale, edhe ne sdi c'te themi kur nuk dim motivin, pavarsisht qe na vjen keq per ty.....

----------


## Poeti

E nderuara Vana!
Sikur eshte thene me lart nga ti, Florida dhe Altina! Askush nuk munde te me ndihmoj , perveq vehtes sime! Por njeriu eshte qenie shoqerore dhe patjeter se ka nevoje per keshilla, mbeshtetje dhe ndihme?!
 Por kjo gjendja ime eshte nje kompleks ngarkesash sa emotive aq edhe ekonomike dhe shoqerore, prandaj veshtire se mundet dikush te me dale krahe apo te me nihmoj ne te tri keto sfera jetesore.
   Megjithate kjo qe ju merrni pjese ne temen time dhe mundoheni te me ndihmoni ne tejkalimin e gjendjes sime eshte mjafte domethense dhe sadokudo me shkarkon barren e shqetesimeve qe une i kam !!
  Respekt dhe nderim per te gjithe ju!

----------


## Poeti

Kesaj qe ne jetojme nuk i thenkan jete, por mundim, vuajtje dhe brenge!
 Kam provuar te jetoj
 Provova te mbetem ne kembe
 Por jeta po me hane
 Po me brene me dhembe!

----------


## Poeti

Kerkoja nje drite aty ne fund te tuneli,  driten e shpreses se jetes,  driten qe hap rruge ,  qe qel shteg....Por e gjithe kjo qenka e kote ne kete bote ku erresire eshte jasht tunelit me shume se ne tunel!!
   Une jam i pandalshem dhe eren luftoj por me duket se era eshte duke u bere gjithenje me e forte apo ndoshta une gjithenje e me i dobet , ne kete dyluftim te pabarabarte!???

----------


## Shkoder_Gurl

s'di cfar te them se kto fjal qe themi ne, e di qe sdo te duken gje sidomos nga ca njerez qe nuk te njohin , nga ca njerez qe sta dijn dhimbjen tende, dhe ti vet nuk i njeh
shiko cfar ke e jo cfar nuk ke...mbase kjo te ndihmon ndopak

----------

